# Growing pothos as an epiphyte?



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

I would like to plant some sort of trailing vine in a corner of a newly set up viv. Will pothos vine grow as an epiphyte? I was thinking about pinning a rooted cutting with a clump of LFS to hold some moisture. Would this work? I also have some cuttings of philodendron.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Both are trailing plants, but both will grow up a background.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Never tried growing Pothos without soil, but I know it's near impossible to kill. LOL


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

I put a lot of cuttings in my tanks & they have grown on little or no soil. As you know the pothos is "fuller" type vine so I'm not sure it creep on a background - but then I have never tried it either.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I think there is a real difference between "trailing" and "climbing" plants. The climbers usually have like baby "roots" at the leaf nodes so they can grab the vertical surfaces...the trailers usually do not have this habit...at least in my limited experience, that seems to be what happens. Pothos doesn't have this growing pattern, but by cutting part way through the stem at a leaf node and pinning it down, it would root into a vertical surface...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

So long as the substrate is moist some of the time pothos will grow epiphytically.

But there are much more attractive and interesting plants that would also grow in that same spot.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> But there are much more attractive and interesting plants that would also grow in that same spot.


I am most definitely ALL ears!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

TonyB. said:


> I am most definitely ALL ears!


I have some various philodendron vines growing epiphytically, you can manipulate them into grwoing thicker by attaching them to the background and as they grow continually pushing new growth back into the desired area. Otheres to consider include: Lipstick vine, macagravia, hoya curtsii, d. rusicfolia, Selaginella kraussiana, Selaginella erythropus, Selaginella uncinata, Dischidia ovata, Hoya carnosa, Pilea glauca, creeping fig, to name a handful of readily available plants that seem to grow fast and easily.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks you


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

It will grow anywhere, even on glass... haha


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

cbreon said:


> I have some various philodendron vines growing epiphytically, you can manipulate them into grwoing thicker by attaching them to the background and as they grow continually pushing new growth back into the desired area. Otheres to consider include: Lipstick vine, macagravia, hoya curtsii, d. rusicfolia, Selaginella kraussiana, Selaginella erythropus, Selaginella uncinata, Dischidia ovata, Hoya carnosa, Pilea glauca, creeping fig, to name a handful of readily available plants that seem to grow fast and easily.


But after all this...there are plants that want to grow up...and others ...down..ll we are doing is altering their preferred growth...


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

I grow pothos in my amazon milky tree frog tank, epiphyticly over water and on cork bark, just wedge it in or attatch it to the cork. So far its grown really well.


----------

